# Visual Basic 6 + Crystal Reports 7 and .TMP files in root c:\?



## CVDpr (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey there, i have created a .dll that show a report but everytime i open the report, windows automatically create .tmp files(xx.tmp) in c:\ but the files are empty 0size.
______________________________________...
Windows XP Pro variable settings:
User:
temp %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\temp
tmp %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\temp

System:
temp %SystemRoot%\temp
tmp %SystemRoot%\temp
______________________________________...

So why is this happening? Is normal?


----------



## CVDpr (Feb 23, 2005)

nothing? :-(


----------

